# boot camp



## Sam (Oct 4, 2005)

Well, me and two of my sisters signed up for this boot camp program to get our butts into shape. It's a 5 week long program, mon-thurs. They say a lot of people drop out but the people who finish it get into WAY better shape.
yesterday was supposedly easy... *cringes at whats to come*

we warmed up for half an hour and jogged. It was HARD. I could handle the warm up because of kenpo and it was similar stuff, but a lot of people were hurting. It was the jogging that got me. we were on a trail and it was a there and back thing. I was cool on the way there, but I was hurtin on the way back. I wanted to walk and my sisters were all, *come on, jog, keep your knees up* I wanted them to go away but they wouldnt.

my legs were (are) jello and I was hating it at the time.
This guy is in his third session and he said by the end of the 5 weeks we're gonna be running 4 miles and doing 200 pushups... *DIES*

Today was day two, and it was "tummy tuesday". God help me. (my sister said she was ready for 'liposuction wednesday') Before I even got there today my legs and shoulders were killing me. We warmed up a bit, and then we grabbed a partner and did as many situps as we could do in two minutes. 
I did 66, which isnt that great IMO, but was better than most. So that was fine and all, but after that we did a whole bunch MORE stomach exercises... if I had been by myself I would have been done doing stomach, but oh lord. We did like 5 more exercises after that, I thought I was gonna DIE. One of my sisters threw up today while we were doing suicides. after suicides we jogged around the lake. I hurt from my shoulders to my calves. 

two days down, four weeks and two days left...

If I keep hurting this much more after every day, how am I gonna stick with this? this is the hardest I've ever worked out in my life.


----------



## BrandiJo (Oct 4, 2005)

if its worth it to you youll stick too it, sounds fun to me! goood luck


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 4, 2005)

I did a similar program at a local gym...it was nuts!!!  But trust me, it is worth sticking with.  Your endurance, strength, speed - well everything, will increase a hundredfold.  

 My only caution involves the fact that I hope the instructor is VERY knowledgeable.  If you do a lot of the intense programs you can wind up with serious injuries that will sideline you from any exercise and will do the exact opposite of what you are aiming for.

 I have trained hard, smart, and I have trained hard, dumb.  With the smart I got stronger and faster, with the dumb I had injuries, health problems, etc.  Training with knowledgeable, experienced people can enable you to train at a level you never thought was possible.

 Good luck, stick with it!


----------



## Tgace (Oct 4, 2005)

I recall during boot camp (the real thing) being told to turn around, pick-up the person behind you in a firemans carry and run around the building with him. The person was half again my size. When nobody was looking I switched with the person next to me who had the same problem.  Luckily the drill Sgt. didnt see it.

Other good "boot" exercise are "grass drills" and "sandbag scrambles"...


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 4, 2005)

Samantha you have the will power to succeed, just keep telling yourself I'm going to Disney Land and visit the magic kingdom.
Congrats 
Terry


----------



## arnisador (Oct 4, 2005)

Good luck! You'll be glad you stuck with it.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 4, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> two days down, four weeks and two days left...
> 
> If I keep hurting this much more after every day, how am I gonna stick with this? this is the hardest I've ever worked out in my life.


Hey Sam... take a look at your siggy line for the answer 

Good Luck!  I think it is commendable that you even try something like that.  Good for you!  Keep us posted!

Lisa


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 4, 2005)

The real test in bootcamp isn't your body.  It's wether or not you got the guts too keep going no matter how beat up and sore you feel 

 just remember, stay healthy, sleep lots, and don't hurt yourself.  That's the difference with military boot-camp.  A certain percentage are gonna be going home injured, broken ankles a plenty...  For a fitness only program that will hopefully not happen.

 But, your body will keep you moving, as long as your mind keeps telling it too, it might not like it, but it will.  And if you finish you'll be glad you did... after some time in a hottub and a few days smelling of tigerbalm...  but you will be glad


----------



## Tgace (Oct 4, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Hey Sam... take a look at your siggy line for the answer


Yes..excellent advice there if I do say so myself.  

THE ONLY EASY DAY WAS YESTERDAY!


----------



## searcher (Oct 5, 2005)

The boot camp way of training is becoming more popular as more people see the advantages it offers.   It is a really great program for getting in great shape in a short ammount of time.   If they could only find a way of keeping the quitters in long enough to finish they would grow the programs even better.   

Keep with it and tell us how it goes.   We will all be expecting you to stick it out.


----------



## Sam (Oct 6, 2005)

okay, so the first week is over (its monday-thurs for like 5 weeks). The worst is over (I think).

We did testing this week and we're gonna test the last week to see how we've improved. (I thought I was more in shape than this, ugh). 

The "as many situps as you can do in two minutes test": 66

The "as many pushups as you can do in two minutes test": 12 regular, 36 modified (on my knees). 

How long it took me to "run" a mile - 10 minutes 55 seconds.

Embarrassing scores. Well, that's why I'm going.


----------



## searcher (Oct 7, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> Embarrassing scores.


You should be proud of yourself for having the courage to put them out there for public viewing.   Remember that everyone starts somewhere.   I have seen many people go to military boot camp and come back completely changed.  Both mentally and physically.   Don't focus on where you are, but on where you are going.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 7, 2005)

Samantha, don't be embarrassed.  I'll betcha that if most of us were to do the same thing, we'd be surprised at how little we really can do - and how very LONG two minutes really is.

 Enlightening, isn't it?  Great opportunity to cross-train and that's what you're doing. Kudos!!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 7, 2005)

Hi Sam,

I also agree with Lisa.  When you get down, remember the quote in your signature.   IMO, you have nothing to be embarrassed about!

Whatever happens, I commend you for taking this step to get in better shape.  Keep up the good work!  artyon:


----------



## Tgace (Oct 7, 2005)

Dont worry about what the scores are...just remember that whats important is improving those scores. You are out to beat your yesterday self, not someone else. Set a goal and go for it.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Tom makes a really good point, Sam.  You signed up to boot camp to "get our butts into shape" and setting a goal and achieving it is what is important.  It doesn't matter how many X can do compared to you, all the matters is that you set a goal for yourself and work to achieve it.  Not only will you get in better shape but you will achieve self satisfaction in completing what you set out to do.  No one climbs a mountain in a single leap, they take many carefully laid out steps to make it to the top.

And... I still think it is fantastic that you are doing this, kudos to you.

Lisa


----------



## arnisador (Oct 7, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Dont worry about what the scores are...just remember that whats important is improving those scores.


 Yup, that's what it's about!


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 11, 2005)

I personally believe that we, as a culture, have embraced mediocrity.  I feel that physically, we could all do much more than we do, but we have been indoctrinated to believe that we cannot.  We believe that when we reach XX age, suddenly we cannot do many of the physical things that we have always done without any trouble.  We expect our health to diminish, and we expect to gain weight.  We have become so used to doing less, that we can hardly believe the possibility that we can do better.  

Sounds to me like you are poking into the realm of doing better than that.  Throw off the ropes of mediocrity, and push yourself to see what you are really worth.  You will get conditioned to the exercise and the pain will lessen, even tho you are doing more than you were in the beginning, when the pain was the worst.  

Five weeks is a really short period of time.  You will probably see some drastic improvements, but just think about what you could be like if you made this a way of life.  Maybe you can't keep up this kind of intensity all the time, but if you adopt the additude that you are going to accept nothing less of yourself than superior quality, and mediocrity no longer cuts it, just imagine what you could do!  You are young now, but don't fall into the trap of thinking that you need to limit yourself as you grow older.  How young would we all feel, if we did not count our years?  

You have found kenpo, which is something that you love.  That is a really important thing.  As long as you love what you do, your training is not a burden, but rather something that you look forward to, and enjoy.  

Many people join a gym because they have to exercise.  Problem is, they don't like it, or at least haven't found something that they enjoy.  No matter how beneficial an exercise program might be, if you don't enjoy it, you will quit eventually.  If you really enjoy the martial arts, then you should never have this problem.  Keep doing what you do, and keep finding what you enjoy about it.

Kick ***.


----------



## Tgace (Oct 11, 2005)

Just remember that while you may experience "drastic improvement" in a program like this, that you will hit a plateau if you keep it up. Most recruits experience a vast improvement in boot camp because they enter it out of shape. Reaching your baseline fitness level is going to be fairly fast when you start consistant exercise. Where people seem to eventually quit their fitness program is when they stop seeing those "drastic" results. Thats where constant effort is necessary with boosts in intensity and/or a change in program. If you find your strength levels plateauing out but you know your endurance is still weak, concentrate on running for a while. Try cross training in "functional fitness" (stability balls, power bands, medicine balls etc.) keep it interesting and try to avoid becoming bored.


----------



## searcher (Oct 14, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I personally believe that we, as a culture, have embraced mediocrity. I feel that physically, we could all do much more than we do, but we have been indoctrinated to believe that we cannot. We believe that when we reach XX age, suddenly we cannot do many of the physical things that we have always done without any trouble. We expect our health to diminish, and we expect to gain weight. We have become so used to doing less, that we can hardly believe the possibility that we can do better.


This is exactly what has ahppened to our society.   Somewhere out there somebody got the idea that you have to slow down and take it easy whan you get older.    You always here "you are not a spring chicken anymore."   My advice is to kill the chicken and eat it while on the way to the gym.   The reason everyones metabolism slows down when they reach their 30's or 40's is that they stop pushing themselves.   They lose muscle mass and become weak, soft, and flabby.   They all need a good kick in the pants.    We need to get rid of all of the fast food places and buy everyone a gym membership.  We don't need to slow down and take it easy, we need to keep on pushing and see how far we can go.

Keep on pushing girl and don't let anybody slow you down.   Be the trend setter.


----------



## Sam (Oct 20, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> The "as many situps as you can do in two minutes test": 66
> 
> The "as many pushups as you can do in two minutes test": 12 regular, 36 modified (on my knees).
> 
> How long it took me to "run" a mile - 10 minutes 55 seconds.


Scores from week three:

Situps in two minutes - 66 (this made me so mad. I couldnt do ONE more. [time ran out])

pushups in two minutes - 20 regular, 28 modified (they both add up to 48 but I think doing real vs modified is better)

run the mile - 10 minutes 10 seconds. 

The time isnt that much better but I noticed a difference in my stamina. Whereas in week 1 I could do 3/4 of a lap (1 lap = .25 mile) before I had to walk and catch my breath, I ran two laps before I had to this time. Still not the greatest but definitely getting there. 

My legs are looking nicer too.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 20, 2005)

Great news, Sam--keep up the good work!  :ultracool


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 20, 2005)

rock on, keep pushin it.  Find out what you can REALLY do!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2005)

Good deal! I'll look forward to hearing about next week!


----------



## Lisa (Oct 20, 2005)

fantastic Sam!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 20, 2005)

Great work, Samantha. You are obviously a highly motivated and intelligent young woman. I expect we'll all be hearing great things about you in the future!


----------



## ed-swckf (Oct 21, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> Scores from week three:
> 
> Situps in two minutes - 66 (this made me so mad. I couldnt do ONE more. [time ran out])
> 
> ...


This is really inspiring, i have half heartedly wanted to do something like this but i think after reading this thread i am going to actively look into doing something like this.  So thanks for the inspiratation and good luck with it, i think its awesome.


----------



## Tgace (Oct 21, 2005)

Those are some respectable scores. The run time looks to be your weakest link actually and unless you enjoy running can be the toughest to improve if you have plateaued.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Oct 23, 2005)

That's really good to see! Even though the time improvement isn't huge it is noticiable! Keep it up
hugs
Aqua


----------



## Sam (Nov 2, 2005)

I ran two miles today.
 on 3.5 hours sleep.

and I didnt throw up, even though I wanted to because I somehow kept getting yucky crap in my throat. (use your imagination).


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 2, 2005)

Way to go Sam keep up the great work it will pay off one day soon!!
Terry


----------



## searcher (Nov 2, 2005)

Samantha, I would say cutting down your time by 45 seconds is great.    Give it some more time and you might knock it down by another 45.   Keep it up.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 2, 2005)

Right on, Sam!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 2, 2005)

Good job, Samantha. Are you noticing an improvement in your Kenpo as a result of this boot camp training?


----------



## Sam (Nov 3, 2005)

Only on the days I dont have bootcamp - friday and saturday. I do kenpo 2 hours a day on top of the daily bootcamp, so I'm already a bit worn at the edges when I arrive to class mon-thurs. I have found that my upper body strength is improving.

The days I DO have bootcamp I'm probably a bit worse than my average, honestly, because I'm sore and tired.

One of my instructors told me today, "you got thin!"


----------



## Sam (Nov 16, 2005)

boot camp is over, yay!

I ended up losing 7 lbs in the process. now, to keep it off over the holidays.... I opted not to find out my scores for the last testing session. It doesnt matter, because I can see the improvement.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> boot camp is over, yay!
> 
> I ended up losing 7 lbs in the process. now, to keep it off over the holidays.... I opted not to find out my scores for the last testing session. It doesnt matter, because I can see the improvement.



Sam, that is fantastic!  Your right, doesn't matter as long as you see the improvement, that is all that matters! You Rock!

:asian: Lisa


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

Good job artyon:


----------



## Sam (Nov 16, 2005)

:shrug: 





			
				Andrew Green said:
			
		

> *Warning:* Taking the above seriously shows a serious mental problem and is grounds for being committed to a mental institution.


 
:shrug:


(just kidding)

Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

That's great! Good for you!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 16, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> boot camp is over, yay!
> 
> I ended up losing 7 lbs in the process. now, to keep it off over the holidays.... I opted not to find out my scores for the last testing session. It doesnt matter, because I can see the improvement.


That's great, Sam--*Congratulations! artyon:

*And you have new things added to your "arsenal." If you want, you can keep those exercises & do them whenever you wish, plus you probably have more of a work ethic than before because of the course, so it sounds like you got a lot out of it. You should be proud of yourself. 

Take Care,
Gin-Gin


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 17, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> boot camp is over, yay!
> 
> I ended up losing 7 lbs in the process. now, to keep it off over the holidays.... I opted not to find out my scores for the last testing session. It doesnt matter, because I can see the improvement.


 
artyon: 
:asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: :asian: 
:bow: :bow: :bow: 

Postscript: it hasn't been too long since I figured out how to use smilies and I'm still experimenting. :tantrum: :tantrum:   CONGRATULATIONS, SAM!


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 17, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> :shrug:
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> ...



It's a important disclaimer, keeps me out of trouble


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 17, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> I ran two miles today.
> on 3.5 hours sleep.
> 
> and I didnt throw up, even though I wanted to because I somehow kept getting yucky crap in my throat. (use your imagination).


Just think how great your legs are gonna look   Way to go girl, you are doing awesome!


----------

